# SM Kabuto vs EMS Madara



## RedChidori (Oct 28, 2013)

Can the Perfect Snake Sage Kabuto defeat the Legendary Uchiha Madara? Will he perform better than the Uchiha Brothers, or will he be turned into Kabuto's pawn once more?  You decide!

Location: Edo Itachi & Sasuke vs Kabuto
State of Mind: IC, but going for the kill
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: Madara cannot use Perfect Susanoo, Rinnegan, or Hashirama's cells. Kabuto cannot use Edo Tensei
Starting Distance: 8 meters
Additional Info: Madara is an Edo 

Kabuto starts off in his cloak and Madara goes in to blitz. Kabuto slips away from Madara using snake clones. Kabuto then shows himself and transforms into Sage Mode and the fight goes from there.

Please give a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses or ties. Personally, I think Madara will end up winning when the smoke clears.


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Madara could win if he opted to incinerating Kabuto along with his half of the cave with _Katon: Gōka Mekkyaku_ or _Katon: Gōka Messhitsu_ 

But... Kabuto steamrolls 

Mr. Arrogant goofed of against the Gokage, he'd pay one person no mind. He wouldn't even think about using the former techs, and by then it would be to late. His V3 _Sasuno'o_ would be negated the same way Itachi & Sasuke's where and he'd be killed the second Kabuto uses a _Senpō: Hakugeki no Jutsu_ + _Muki Tensei_ combo


----------



## P3IN (Oct 29, 2013)

Can Kabuto summon people via Edo tensei?


----------



## Raiken (Oct 29, 2013)

If Kabuto can use Edo-Tensei, Kabuto wins.

If Kabuto cannot.
With the restrictions: This is basically EMS Sasuke, before he entered the Main Battleground; except with no: Raiton, Amaterasu or Kagutsuchi; but stronger Katons.
OP: You need to specify what you mean when you say Perfect Susano'o is restricted, do you just mean the Fixated Armour, The Giant Size or Both?

It's a pretty close fight, hard to say. Madara probably has the edge. But I could see Kabuto winning this.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 29, 2013)

No edo tensei for kabuto


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 29, 2013)

Cryorex said:


> If Kabuto can use Edo-Tensei, Kabuto wins.
> 
> If Kabuto cannot.
> With the restrictions: This is basically EMS Sasuke, before he entered the Main Battleground; except with no: Raiton, Amaterasu or Kagutsuchi; but stronger Katons.
> ...



Madara can't use the giant Perfect Susanoo is this particular fight


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 29, 2013)

even with sound jutsu kabuto can not do much,

remember that itachi could still use susanoo while under the jutsu,

an option could be muki tensei from below madaras feet,

but he still has no way of tagging him,

madaras soosano slashes would eventually destroy the cave and his katon's a good chunk of kabuto,

i cant see kabuto wining, maybe if madara went offensive and tried to absorb his sage energy, but rinnegan is

 restricted thou,


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2013)

Base susano-o. And just use his giant katon to fill in the entire cave with flames. Im pretty sure fighting indoors with madara is a big no no because of his katon jutsu scale and susano-o.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 29, 2013)

If Kabuto can summon Itachi it's a stomp. Madara gets blitzed.

Else Madara wins


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 29, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> If Kabuto can summon Itachi it's a stomp. Madara gets blitzed.
> 
> Else Madara wins



Kabuto doesn't have Edo Tensei at his disposal in this fight. Even if he could summon Itachi I HIGHLY doubt it would be a blitz.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 30, 2013)

Even with E.M.S. Madara is able to levitate in susano, so just his experience + the fact he'd still be able to fight whilst sound genjutsu is up, he'd take it seriously enough to win, in the end.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 30, 2013)

Kabuto takes this. Madara has no way to kill him. Kabuto's regen is top tier, had in to the fact he is a sage and possesses the Hozuki waterbody techniques, so I see no legitimate reason why Madara would win.


Big Ass Katons- Heat can also effect Madara, Kabuto can dodge underground(he can use doton), Tayuya plus, white rage gg.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 31, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Kabuto takes this. Madara has no way to kill him. Kabuto's regen is top tier, had in to the fact he is a sage and possesses the Hozuki waterbody techniques, so I see no legitimate reason why Madara would win.


Madara has a reg Susano'o with long range atks that are arguably able to hit Kabuto at some point. And then there's the added situation that Madara is an Edo in this fight. Kabuto having Karin's DNA only allows for him to not get tired while being in that mode; it doesn't act as a regenerative substance that heals any damage that was inflicted on him 

And since SM Kabuto is the subject of debate, there's also the thing that Kabuto wasn't entirely used to being in that mode, let alone fighting in it.




> [Big Ass Katons- Heat can also effect Madara, Kabuto can dodge underground(he can use doton), Tayuya plus, white rage gg.


heat won't affect Madara any more than Raiton being conducted through Suiton affected him. The closest thing Kabuto has to a real shot at winning is the sound genjutsu.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 31, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Madara has a reg Susano'o with long range atks that are arguably able to hit Kabuto at some point. And then there's the added situation that Madara is an Edo in this fight. Kabuto having Karin's DNA only allows for him to not get tired while being in that mode; it doesn't act as a regenerative substance that heals any damage that was inflicted on him


 Wrong. First of all he has the Hozuki water body technique which lets him transform into water and back, thus he can protect his eternal organ by turning them into water so that he can heal(you can't heal organs(kabuto actually can)) with his own healing abilities boosted by Karins' DNA.

Battlefield
Battlefield


> And since SM Kabuto is the subject of debate, there's also the thing that Kabuto wasn't entirely used to being in that mode, let alone fighting in it.


 Naruto wasn't used to SM when he fought Pain, SM Kabuto went toe to toe vs Itachi AND SASUKE. He used sage techniques and I would've debated that before the Obito and Madara vs Everyone that SM kabuto had better mastery of Sage mode. Kabuto hasn't been fighting constantly he's been increasing his power and mastery over his own abilities. He probably trained harder than Rock Lee(joking). There are people born geniuses that don't train much(Itachi and Sasuke) and get their power ups handed to them while Kabuto had to master his through using it and obtaining the power. What about liquid rebirth that Sasuke used against Amaterasu or oral rebirt.





> heat won't affect Madara any more than Raiton being conducted through Suiton affected him. The closest thing Kabuto has to a real shot at winning is the sound genjutsu.


Good thing that was EDO Madara. 

Muki Tensei, Madara can't generate the heat that Amaterasu produces unless he has a fuel source to constantly heat up, breathing fire like a torch will only get it to a steady level, to reach the mythical heat Amaterasu produces you will need a fuel source such as the sun nuclear reactions to generate it power and heat. So i highly doubt it will produce the amount of heat necessary. And don't say Muki Tensei can't puncture Susanoo because of the tremendous force pushing the rock(who knows its chemical makeup) so we need to come to an understanding of what type of rock made up the cave. I would argue that a collapse left good sized boulders it could be clay or carbonate. And it does have piercing power as I said there is a tremendous amount of force being exerted.


----------



## KabutoSageGod (Sep 1, 2014)

look kabuto would win i heard of some narutards that itachi stopped kabuto with white extreme attack thats cuz itachi can sense what hes going to do, madara cant. i hear that of you guys this would be an easy win for kabuto. white extreme attack and its over with madara. madara can hit kabuto as much as he can it wont kill him he'll heal
and yeah if kabuto summon some kages its over too with madara this is some important thing im going to tell you here itachi is the only one ( and naomi uchiha ) that can use izanami thats the only way to stop kabuto if you cant trap kabuto with some visual jutsu than you just can say that kabuto is undefeatable


----------

